# Envoyer un calendrier par "mail" ?



## Cyra (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une recherche mais n'ai pas trouvé la réponse.
J'ai un iPod Touch v. 4.3.3. et 1°/  _je n'arrive pas à envoyer par mail un événement du calendrier _que je viens de rentrer sur mon iPod.
De même, 2°/ _je n'arrive pas à trouver comment faire une alerte via "mail"_ comme on peut le faire sur la version Mail Tiger par exemple.

*Merci d'avance* pour votre éclairage


----------

